# I know its not a cichlid



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I just picked up a new 50g tank from CL and it came with this Pleco. Anyone know what kind it is? its about 6-7 inches. I don't know if I want to keep it yet or not. Would it be ok with Mbuna? If I decide to take it to my LFS, whats the usual procedure for turning fish in for credit? How much do you think its worth? I know its a lot of questions and appreciate any helpful responses. 
Thanks,
Khris


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

www.plecofanatics.com might know. I tried searching for a gallery with L#'s, but couldn't find one.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

THANK YOU!!! i'll check it out! :thumb:


----------



## Cobotis (Mar 3, 2004)

Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus.....


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't think thats right, its fin is nowhere near that big. But thanks for the guess. anyone else? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

L001 - Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus

Edit to answer your other questions...gets about a foot, so a 50 gallon tank may be on the small side. Probably do fine with mbuna. Not worth much dollar wise; call ahead and see if your LFS will take it if you don't want to keep it.


----------



## Cobotis (Mar 3, 2004)

BANANAHANDS said:


> I don't think thats right, its fin is nowhere near that big. But thanks for the guess. anyone else?
> Thanks in advance.


 The size of the dorsal is variable they arent always the nice high ones.... even with a regular gibby...


----------

